# UK passport holder moving to SA



## sharkie1973 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi looking for some advice as the SA Embassy are willing to give as much help, as a fart in a space suit 

Moving to SA in 2011 to be with my SA fiancé, he has permanent residency and we are due to marry within three months of being there. Do I need a visa before I leave?? Have surfed the net and it states that a UK passport holder can stay for 90 days but must apply 30+ before leaving date.
Is this correct?? not that I am leaving I have a one way ticket LOL

Please any advice would be much appreciated ..


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

You may have some hassles arriving with a one way ticket.
not guaranteed, but if some Official has a bad day he might want to know why ?
suggest you get the wedding cards printed and the Ante-Nuptial contracts done so you can prove that you are marrying a SA Citizen.


----------



## sharkie1973 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Daxk

Have had conversation with an agent and I will need to get a return ticket which is wonderful LOL didn't realise how stresssful wanting to be with your loved could be...

Nice braai area one presumes it's in SA and not Ireland. What area of SA did you live in ??

So any suggestions on tickets out of SA would I need to get a return back to the UK or could I just leave SA jurisdiction??


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

sharkie1973 said:


> Hi Daxk
> 
> Have had conversation with an agent and I will need to get a return ticket which is wonderful LOL didn't realise how stresssful wanting to be with your loved could be...
> 
> ...


Emirates fares are good and there tickets are flexible for a small fee. You are right three months then a three month extension can be obtained. Then you must leave. A friend just went to lesotho for a few days and got another 3 months in his passport. on entry i think they will want to see a return ticket if they check.


----------



## sharkie1973 (Oct 25, 2010)

Stevan said:


> Emirates fares are good and there tickets are flexible for a small fee. You are right three months then a three month extension can be obtained. Then you must leave. A friend just went to lesotho for a few days and got another 3 months in his passport. on entry i think they will want to see a return ticket if they check.


Thanks Stevan yes do believe I need a return/onward ticket to show. I will then get 3 months and within the three months we are getting married so will have pending spousal permit.. So no getting rid of me that easily LOL


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Midrand ,Sharkie, and any braai in Ireland usually has a Plan B and C. which involves either the Gas barbecue under cover or worst case , a Potjie in the kitchen rather than the Weber.

what might be a neat trick is an onwards ticket to Maputo which could give you a second honeymoon weekend and then drive back into SA with your marital documentation/Spousal visa ....
it gives you the excuse that you are doing an African tour should you find some unromatic immigration official on arrival.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

make sure you have proof of how long you have been together. i may be wrong but i think you need to prove that you have been together for five years or more. love at first sight wont work at home affaires


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't get a return ticket when I arrived. I purchased a bus ticket from the the last stop in SA to the first stop in Botswana. Cost me £50 online for the four of us. much cheaper than return flight.

Imigration only want to see an SA exit ticket on entry.
I then cancelled the ticket once I arrived and got 80% money back


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

steveh said:


> I didn't get a return ticket when I arrived. I purchased a bus ticket from the the last stop in SA to the first stop in Botswana. Cost me £50 online for the four of us. much cheaper than return flight.
> 
> Imigration only want to see an SA exit ticket on entry.
> I then cancelled the ticket once I arrived and got 80% money back


Good call!! I didn't realise they would accept a bus ticket.
thanks


----------



## Kkris (Dec 2, 2010)

sharkie1973 said:


> Hi looking for some advice as the SA Embassy are willing to give as much help, as a fart in a space suit
> 
> Moving to SA in 2011 to be with my SA fiancé, he has permanent residency and we are due to marry within three months of being there. Do I need a visa before I leave?? Have surfed the net and it states that a UK passport holder can stay for 90 days but must apply 30+ before leaving date.
> Is this correct?? not that I am leaving I have a one way ticket LOL
> ...


Hi,
I am in the process of doing what you are planning to next year.
I have been here for 3 weeks now, so the clock is ticking, could you kindly give me all the information you have as like you know it is a nightmare trying to find anything out. Are you going to get the 90 day extension or just marry in the first 3 months?
I am thinking of extending for the extra 90 and then marrying in February time, do you know what is required for this extension?
Anything that you have found out would be appreciated greatly.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

steveh said:


> I didn't get a return ticket when I arrived. I purchased a bus ticket from the the last stop in SA to the first stop in Botswana. Cost me £50 online for the four of us. much cheaper than return flight.
> 
> Imigration only want to see an SA exit ticket on entry.
> I then cancelled the ticket once I arrived and got 80% money back


sorry that should have read as " cost us 50 pounds for the for of us and up to 80 percent back upon refund once I arrived.

glad it helped

thanks


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Kkris said:


> Hi,
> I am in the process of doing what you are planning to next year.
> I have been here for 3 weeks now, so the clock is ticking, could you kindly give me all the information you have as like you know it is a nightmare trying to find anything out. Are you going to get the 90 day extension or just marry in the first 3 months?
> I am thinking of extending for the extra 90 and then marrying in February time, do you know what is required for this extension?
> ...


they will want to see proof you can support yourself and proof (i.e some sort of ticket leaving the country). If you can smooth talk a travel agent to give you a print out of a provisional booking that should do worked for my brother in law


----------

